# Any Thoughts On Fat Joe?



## Lithooves (Jul 25, 2018)

Not just him as a person, but his music. I have “Lean Back” stuck in my head and I’m currently running on two hours of sleep. I’m probably going to fall asleep minutes after typing this and not remember it until the morning, but I’m curious to know what some of you think of him.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)

I like it, might have to get some more of his stuff especially if he did stuff with Big Pun. This is my Fat Joe jam, partied so much to this one back in the day






Check out this Bubba Sparxx one, its super great


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 8, 2019)

I used to listen to him back in the day, but still have some of his stuff in my current play list, I still enjoy him!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah, he ain't got shit on Fatboy Slim.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah, he ain't got shit on Fatboy Slim.



Thats cause Fatboy Slim is f***ing in heaven


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Fat Joe is ok but seriously not even close to being as good a rapper as Big Pun.


----------



## KEWB89 (Feb 24, 2019)

Not really my type of rap, but tbh I was starting to wonder why so few furries seem to like rap at all. I'm not a huge hip-hop head or anything, but I've got a few artists I really enjoy. They're mostly at least somewhat underground though.


----------

